# [RELEASE] PS2 Emulator O3DS+



## dAVID_ (Oct 9, 2017)

Features of this emulator:

-All roms are supported, including Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
-Full support for the new Crickcheat cheat system
-Constant 59 FPS with no input lag
-Updated 3DS System drivers to make the screen turn to 1920x1080
-Included Gamecube support

https://github.com/YourMother/PS2EmulatorO3DS+/releases/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 9, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Features of this emulator:
> 
> -All roms are supported, including Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
> -Full support for the new Crickcheat cheat system
> ...


Stop with the gay fake homebrew, its just stupid


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Stop with the gay fake homebrew, its just stupid



But we have achieved a 3DS PS2 emulator, and it can play all the games.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 9, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> But we have achieved a 3DS PS2 emulator, and it can play all the games.


No it can't


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No it can't



Yes, it can


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2017)

Sorry, but the link you provided is broken.

Here's the proper link to the release:  https://github.com/YourMum/PS2EmulatorO3DS++/releases/


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 9, 2017)

Were is ma gacube emeleter?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 9, 2017)

but does the patch walk?


----------



## antiNT (Oct 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Stop with the gay fake homebrew, its just stupid


Are you always like this ?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 9, 2017)

antiNT said:


> Are you always like this ?


?


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

antiNT said:


> Are you always like this ?


From what I've seen, yes.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Stop with the gay fake homebrew, its just stupid


youre the fakness gayness and stupidness incarnated


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 9, 2017)

Instructions unclear, my new 3ds started playing this:


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 9, 2017)

Does this play PS4?


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Does this play PS4?


no, only ps2. can't you read?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, only ps2. can't you read?


Does it play ps3 at least?


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Does it play ps3 at least?


i think it will, but only on n3ds.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> i think it will, but only on n3ds.


Alright? What about ps4 pro, 60 fps 4k?


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Alright? What about ps4 pro, 60 fps 4k?


nope, not at all. sorry.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2017)

Does this play Phillips CDi games?


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Does this play Phillips CDi games?


so far it only has support for hotel mario


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> nope, not at all. sorry.


Everything is possible if you know how to do it


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> so far it only has support for hotel mario


Damn.  Better than nothing, I suppose.


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Everything is possible if you know how to do it


does that mean it'll eventually be possible for you to stop calling me a furry?


B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Damn.  Better than nothing, I suppose.


hotel mario is better than nothing, eh luigi?


----------

